# Who is Hotter?!



## October (Sep 16, 2012)

Since there is no Game forum I am starting this in the Humor forum, if there is a more appropriate forum please move it there.

This is how the game works, I will begin by posting two pics, the next poster picks which one he or she thinks is hotter and posts that pic along with a new pic they want to challenge the winner of the last post. The game continues indefinitely!

The only rule is we keep politics and personal attacks out, this is a fucking game!

Ok here goes, I will begin then next person pick the winner and then post the winner verses their own choice!







or


----------



## J.E.D (Sep 16, 2012)

Taylor Swift is hotter. A better question would be, whose music sucks worse?


----------



## California Girl (Sep 16, 2012)

Children should join children's forums. Just sayin'.


----------



## del (Sep 16, 2012)

California Girl said:


> Children should join children's forums. Just sayin'.



no one's got you tied down, dear.

feel free to clear out.


----------



## October (Sep 16, 2012)

JosefK said:


> Taylor Swift is hotter. A better question would be, whose music sucks worse?



Repost Taylors pic and post a pic of a new challenger to keep it going!

(if you want to)


----------



## J.E.D (Sep 16, 2012)

Ok, I'll play...for now.

Taylor Swift





Gretchen Mol (actress from Boardwalk Empire)


----------



## October (Sep 16, 2012)

JosefK said:


> That was difficult!
> 
> Gretchen Mol (actress from Boardwalk Empire)



verses

Gwyneth Paltrow


----------



## October (Sep 16, 2012)

October said:


> JosefK said:
> 
> 
> > Gwyneth Paltrow
> ...


----------



## The Infidel (Sep 16, 2012)

Eva...


----------



## The Infidel (Sep 16, 2012)

Jennifer Aniston






[/QUOTE]

Eva...


----------



## The Infidel (Sep 16, 2012)

Eva...





VS

Megan Foxx...


----------



## October (Sep 16, 2012)

The Infidel said:


> Megan Foxx...



verses

Heidi Montag


----------



## percysunshine (Sep 16, 2012)

October said:


> The Infidel said:
> 
> 
> > Megan Foxx...
> ...


----------



## eflatminor (Jan 7, 2013)

percysunshine said:


> October said:
> 
> 
> > The Infidel said:
> ...


----------



## Wry Catcher (Jan 7, 2013)

Jennifer Aniston






[/quote]

verses

Catherine Zeta-Jones

http://www.google.com/imgres?imgurl...vqUJreH8nniALu7YHQAw&ved=0CFsQ9QEwAw&dur=2232


----------



## uscitizen (Jan 7, 2013)




----------



## eflatminor (Jan 7, 2013)

uscitizen said:


>



You win.


----------

